# Plastic pipe near flue pipes and connections to gas water heaters



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a customer with cpvc connected directly to his brand new gas water heater. I explained that this is against code and is a flood hazard. He demanded to see the code citation before he would consider changing it.

Well, I can't find the darn code now:furious:. I know it's in the Florida building code but I just can't find it. I know it's against the manufacturer's specifications as well, but I'm really looking for the actual code referencing gas water heater connections and proximity to flue pipes.

Any Florida guys here know the code or what section off hand? 

online code:
http://ecodes.citation.com/cgi-exe/...c=FFFF00&srchm=1&ref=/nonindx/ST/fl/index.htm


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Really? Nothing? wow.....


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

nothing in code book, look at manufacturer's specs, i just double checked with houseplumber on this.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

in our code it falls under mechanical code. single wall 6" and double wall is 1"

it should be in the code regarding no plastic connection within 18" of the HWT


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

The closest thing I know of is Table 503.7.7 Florida Fuel Gas Code for clearances from combustibles.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

ranman said:


> in our code it falls under mechanical code. single wall 6" and double wall is 1"
> 
> it should be in the code regarding no plastic connection within 18" of the HWT


What code #?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

*Florida building code, subsection: plumbing:*

*301.7 Conflicts.* Where conflicts between this code and the conditions of the listing or the manufacturer's installation instructions occur, the provisions of this code apply. *

Exception:* Where a code provision is less restrictive than the conditions of the listing of the equipment or appliance or the manufacturer's installation instructions, the conditions of the listing and manufacturer's installation instructions shall apply.

*303.2 Installation of materials.* All materials used shall be installed in strict accordance with the standards under which the materials are accepted and approved. In the absence of such installation procedures, the manufacturer's installation instructions shall be followed. Where the requirements of referenced standards or manufacturer's installation instructions do not conform to minimum provisions of this code, the provisions of this code shall apply.



Page 5 of manufacturers installation instructions (included in this email as a pdf file)

“Water Heater Hook-Ups
When connecting to a gas heater, *at least six*
*inches of a metal nipple or appliance connector*
should be used so that the CPVC pipe cannot be
damaged by the build-up of excessive radiant
heat from the flue. CPVC can be piped directly to
the heater tapping on an electric water heater.”


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

"6" nipples" sounds like the nipple lobby at work


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> I have a customer with cpvc connected directly to his brand new gas water heater. I explained that this is against code and is a flood hazard. He demanded to see the code citation before he would consider changing it.
> 
> Well, I can't find the darn code now:furious:. I know it's in the Florida building code but I just can't find it. I know it's against the manufacturer's specifications as well, but I'm really looking for the actual code referencing gas water heater connections and proximity to flue pipes.
> 
> ...


That's when I would've walked...Politely, and Professionally, but I would've walked....


----------



## Mr Jay (Nov 10, 2011)

Class "C" flue is 6" from combustibles and class "B" flue is 1" from combustibles. I've seen many plumbers make this mistake.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I usually see the CPVC fail or get melty right where it connects to the heater. I always use copper when I am parallel or within 6" of intersection of any vent.

I've seen some "melty" pex installs, too, not melted, but you can see the distortion.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr Jay said:


> Class "C" flue is 6" from combustibles and class "B" flue is 1" from combustibles. I've seen many plumbers make this mistake.


 




Also, type 'C' (or single wall) gas vent cannot be in any concealed locations, like in attic spaces or inside walls, etc.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Too bad nobodys answering the question which is: Is it permissible by code in Florida to connect CPVC directly to a hot water heater? :thumbsup: I'd try to help myself, but you know, me being in Canada and all.....


----------

